# New Jack Dempsey Questions



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

I have recently acquired 2 Jack Dempseys have a few questions I couldn't really answer through my research. 

1.) I'd like your opinion on weather or not I have two males or a male and a female? Im thinking male and female. 

2.) If I do in fact have male/female Dempseys can they cohabitate without too many issues?

At the moment they are about 4 inches long and are in a 29 gallon tank with an 80 gallon to grow into.


----------



## Taco_Loco7 (Aug 23, 2020)

So sad to see that no one ever replied to you. It's been than 7 years already, and I know that by now you should know that answers to your old questions. Never keep 2 males with 1 female, the males will fight to the death for the girl. I don't understand your second question.


----------

